# Price



## pizz65 (Jul 23, 2010)

How much would you charge someone if they want you to make wine out of there fruit from there garden?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2010)

Legally speaking I dont think it is legal *but *you could charge them a certain % of the wine to be yours.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 23, 2010)

I would go with Wades idea...


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree with wade and Goodfella, let them furnish everything ( including bottles &amp; corks)but the equipment/chemicals which you will furnish and you get 50% of the finished product. Now if its going to be a wine you woudn't care for you can let them make a donation to your winemaking expenses for your efforts


----------



## smurfe (Jul 24, 2010)

This is a perfect scenario to get someone into the hobby. Why not get them involved and let them make it with you and then share the goods. But as said, if you are in the U.S. it is not legal to charge to make wine for someone else. You would be considered a winery and all the proper permits, licenses, and bonds would be required.


----------



## Bartman (Jul 24, 2010)

I think technically you're correct about performing the winemaking as a commercial enterprise would probably violate various laws and regulations, but if the volume is low enough (like 5-10 gallons of wine when complete), I wouldn't sweat the legal issues. It's not worth law-enforcement's time to chase after white-collar crime of that magnitude. 

I would figure the number of hours I would spend working on the wine (times your hourly rate  ) and a cost for having or buying the equipment needed. The typical store-front shop that lets you pick the wine kit and then they make it for you, charge roughly $100-200 over the cost of the kit, so about $250 to $350 with the kit and all the other stuff that is needed.

If you are talking about 25-50 pounds of fruit, I expect if you charged them what it is really worth, they wouldn't be interested.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 24, 2010)

BartReeder said:


> IThe typical store-front shop that lets you pick the wine kit and then they make it for you, charge roughly $100-200 over the cost of the kit, so about $250 to $350 with the kit and all the other stuff that is needed.


No wonder it's not popular in the US. In Canada, I think it's about $50 for the Ferment on Premises fee. Although, I haven't really looked into it for quite a while.


Steve


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just have them order the kit and buy you a new piece of gear for your trouble. I know everyone will be needing more carboys or a wine press soon


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Depending on the friend, how interested they were in the process and if they were going to help makes a differance. I have a friend that gives/returns bottles cleaned of labels and all. They have helped because they want to know the process. When I place an order I let them know and they will often order a kit. I usally return two full cases to them keeping on for my library and the others to drink when they are at my house.


If someone just asks me if I'll make them something and not interested in helping at all I usually keep half. When I figure the time I have in the entire process, making/suppling labels, corks and cleaning/delabeling bottles, tying up my equipment, they are gettinga deal! 


Again it all depends on who is asking. There are those generous friends you would be only to happy to make it for.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 4, 2010)

depending on how much of a friend they are, will they bare the cost and if wanted to say with their help or without their help would dictate the price per bottle and I don,t believe you can use your real time value to estimate cost,you'd first want to do it anyway,then take it from their,also depends on the amount being done,,,,I'd help make it anyway ..if there your friends?


----------

